# TetraCichlid Food Floating Cichlid Sticks



## JJTank (Jan 10, 2018)

I am going to be starting a Hap Cichlid tank and wanted to know if its ok to feed my fish Tetra Cichlid Floating Cichlid Sticks? Please let me know if anyone has any experience with this type of food. I notice a lot of people use NLS, but I was just curious if the sticks would be ok.

Many thanks
John


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the ingredients? NLS has very high quality ingredients, which is why people go out of their way to procure it.


----------



## JJTank (Jan 10, 2018)

hi - Here are some of the Ingredients: fish meal, wheat germ, meal, dried yeast, wheat starch, wheat gluten, potato protein, corn flour, dehulled soybean, meal, soybean oil, algae meal, L-lysine monohydrochloride, monobasic calcium phosphate, bentonite, lecithin, yeast extract, ascorbic acid(source of vit. C)inositol, niacin,L-asorbyl-2poly phosphate(stabilized vit.C), D-calcium, pantothenate, a-tocopherol -acetate,riboflavin-5-phosphate,thaiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin A palmitate,menadione sodium, bisulfite complexbiotin, vitamin B12 Supplement, cholecalciferol(source of vit. D3), manganese sulfate, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, cobalt acetate color includes beta- carotene. annatto extract ethoxyquin as a preservative.

also, here is the analysis breakdown: Min. Crude Protein 46.%, Min Crude Fat 8.0%, Max Crude Fiber 2.0%, Max Moisture 6.0%, Min. Phosphorus 1.7%, Min. Vit. A 19,000iu/kg, min.vit. D3 1,600iu/kg, min vit. E 100iu/kg, min biotin 1 mg/kg,min. ascorbic acid (vit. C) 102mg/kg, min. omega-3 fatty acid 8000 mg/kg.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ingredients are listed in order of volume. I'd skip this food.

These are some of the first ingredients of NLS.
Whole Antarctic Krill, Whole Fish, Whole Wheat Flour, Ulva Seaweed, Chlorella Algae, Beta Carotene, Spirulina, Kelp, Garlic, Alfalfa, Scallops, Omega-3 Fish Oil, Wakame Seaweed, Spinosum Seaweed,


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Its a low quality food. Northfin is my preferred offering. NLS, Hikari, Omega1, Dainichi, Southern Delight are all good foods.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

If I were a fish I would not want to eat that.


----------



## JJTank (Jan 10, 2018)

I appreciate the feedback, I just brought New Life Spectrum and Northfin 1mm sinking pellets.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have used NLS for over 12 years. Loved it and still do. However I have been using Northfin (made in Canada and I live in Canada so a bit cheaper than NLS for me) for two years and will continue to use both.

I have never used floating food with my cichlids and do not like to use flake food. My fish seem to go after the moving sinking pellets.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Tetra has a range of foods, targeting fish and reptiles for the most part.

Tetra was my go to for turtles for as long as I can remember. It's now considered a low grade option. Other companies provide better and healthier ingredients. No different than the fish food industry.


----------

